# افكار التبريد والتكييف لاميل فتح الله



## allal1968 (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
هذا لينك الاجزاء الثلاثة لكتاب افكار التبريد والتكييف للاستاذ المحترم اميل فتح الله
وهذا بعد موافقته

http://www.4shared.com/rar/SGFftcTs/___online.html?


----------



## دبوسه (17 مايو 2012)

والله مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## mohamed mech (17 مايو 2012)

مشكور و فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 مايو 2012)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وفى مؤلف الكتاب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مايو 2012)

استاذنا م ايميل فتح الله غني عن التعريف فهو استاذ لأجيال تحمل له كل امتنان و محبة و عرفان 
و هو من أقطاب معهد الساليزيان المحترم 
اتمني له الصحة و العافية و المزيد من محبة تلاميذه 
و اشكره بالنيابة عن الزملاء على تكرمه و سماحه بالنشر الالكتروني لكتابه القيم : افكار التبريد و هو مساهمة قيمة يثمنها كل من يعمل في صيانة اجهزة التبريد المنزلية
و الشكر موصول لمن تكرم و نقلها بعد استئذان سيادته


----------



## hooka (19 مايو 2012)

thx for hard effort


----------



## elomda_5 (19 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (21 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## عدنان الركابي (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## medoo00o (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## asd_zxc (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا استاذنا الخلوق مهندس ايميل فتح الله ...انا اشتريت الكتب الثلاثة اول ما نزلوا ..بس الصراحة روعه روعه...


----------



## nofal (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الصافى (16 يناير 2013)

والله بارك الله فيك على الكتب الرائعة انا بصراحة دوخت السبع دوخات عليهم ولما لقيتهم فى الفجالة فى القاهرة لقيت الجزاء التانى الخاص بالدوائر الكهرابائية مش موجود بس الحمد لله قدرت اصورهم من صديق وهما فعلا مجموعة كتب تستحق وزنهم ذهب وعشان تكون فنى تبريد وتكييف صح لازم تقراء الكتب دى جزا الله مؤلف الكتب خير


----------



## drmady (17 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## hikal007 (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## fawzann (24 يناير 2013)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيمو الماجيك (30 أبريل 2013)

عاجزين عن الشكر لكل من المهندس اميل فتح الله ولمن اسئذنه في تنزيل الكتب على الموقع بجد مش عارف اقول ايه


----------



## كيمو الماجيك (30 أبريل 2013)

أتمني من اداره المنتدي ان تجعل هذه الكتب الثلاثه في المواضيع المقبته او في فهرس التبريد والتكييف لان ده فعلا من المواضيع الهامه في منتدي هندسه التبريد والتكييف


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (8 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## wael nesim (9 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر للمهندس *allal1968* وللمهندس الرائع اميل فتح الله, كتب اكثر من رائعة.


----------



## aboallol (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي الاستاذ المؤلف ايميل فتح الله


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## راضي راضي (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وابسط لك في الرزق والعلم


----------



## ابو محمد الاحمر (28 يونيو 2013)

التكييف في الورش والمعامل كيف يكون


----------



## hooka (29 يونيو 2013)

‫كورس التبريد والتكييف 1‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## مستر هندسة (1 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## mahmood mrbd (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## drmady (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## karim49 (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (9 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر يا دكتور اميل فتح الله على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى لك الصحه والعافيه وننتظر منك المزيد فى غرف التبريد والتجميد


----------



## بسيوني حسن (9 يونيو 2014)

أشكر أستاذ أميل لأني تعلمت منّة الكثير


----------

